# Unbekanntes Program in der Autostart. Vielleicht ein Virus?



## Typhoon007 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich habe im Taskmanager bei Autostart das hier entdeckt. Es nennt sich einfach nur Program. Siehe Screenshot. Ist das vielleicht ein Virus? Der Antivirus Program findet aufjedenfall nichts und ich kann den Dateipfad per rechtsklick auch nicht öffnen. Ist ausgegraut und nicht anwählbar. Mein System siehe Signatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Mai 2014)

Lass mal Kaspersky außerhalb von Windows dies überprüfen : Kaspersky Notfall-CD 10 USB


----------



## der_knoben (8. Mai 2014)

Hier stand mist.


----------



## keinnick (8. Mai 2014)

Schau vielleicht mal hiermit: Process Explorer 

Der sollte Dir mehr Infos liefern als der Standard Taskmanager.


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. Mai 2014)

Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Leftovers Uninstaller damit das Programm aus´m Autostart entfernen und vernichten. Ansonsten http://quickscan.bitdefender.com/de/?autostart=1


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2014)

CCleaner kann auch Einträge aus dem Autostart löschen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (8. Mai 2014)

Ihr versteht nicht. Ich kann es doch bestimmt deinstallieren habs nicht versucht. aber was ist wenn es kein Virus ist sondern ein wichtiges Program?


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2014)

ein wichtiges programm heist normalerweise nicht einfach "programm" zumindest hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (8. Mai 2014)

Könnte irgendein kleines Tool sein den ich mal installiert habe aber bin halt nicht sicher. Ist es denn nicht so das die Viren und Trojaner sich eher unauffällig einnisten und nicht so wie hier ganz offensichtlich unter allen Programmen aufgelistet?


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2014)

mhh schwierig also ich würde das ganze einfach erstmal probieren zu entfernen, ich glaube nicht das es dann ein größeres problem gibt falls irgendwas nicht mehr läuft weißt du immerhin was das programm war.


----------



## n3rd (8. Mai 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> .... aber was ist wenn es kein Virus ist sondern ein wichtiges Program?



Dann würde es ja important program oder wichtiges Programm heissen!

Spaß bei Seite... weg damit. Es gibt unter Win 8 / 8.1 kein solches Programm und sollte es ein Tool oder Software sein, die du 
mal installiert haben solltest... dann ist es bestimmt nicht mit Program im Task-Mng hinterlegt.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Mai 2014)

program.exe Windows Prozess - Was ist das?

Ich hab das ding schon ein paar mal hier auf Arbeit gesehen, ein Virus ist es nicht......nur eine Art unwichtiger prozess, der sich nach dem start eigentlich wieder schließen sollte....es in einigen Fällen aber nicht tut, warum auch immer. Wir habens einfach drauf gelassen.


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Könnte irgendein kleines Tool sein den ich mal installiert habe aber bin halt nicht sicher.


Weisst du denn nicht, was du auf deinem Rechner installierst?
Machst du dich nach Installationen (gerade auch bei "Tools") 
und/oder anschliessenden Reboots nicht schlau, was da gerade 
wie wohin installiert und nun mitgebootet wird?

Scheint, als würde das (sorglose) Problem vor dem Rechner sitzen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (8. Mai 2014)

@Lexx
Natürlich weiss ich was ich auf meinem Rechner installiere und Installiere auch nie Blind drauf los und wenn möglich nehme ich sogar immer die Benutzerdefinierte Installation damit ich bloss kein schrot und unnütz wie zbs. Browser Tools oder ähnliches mit installiere usw. Ich bin da sehr vorsichtig. So ist es nicht. Du beschuldigst mich zu unrecht. Ich bin nicht das Problem. Eine ahnung habe ich aber trotzdem nicht woher das kommt. Es kann aber auch mal vorkommen das man mal nicht aufpasst und dann irgendwas mitinstalliert wird. Das kann auch den aller vorsichtigsten mal passieren. Vorallem wenn der Rechner lange jahre im gebrauch ist kann sich da mal was aufsammeln an Tools oder ähnliches und da es ja zeit vergangen ist vergesst man auch was es sein könnte.

Vielleicht ist es ja wie aloha84 es gesagt hat etwas das normalerweise nach Systemstart beendet sein müsste aber es nicht tut. Hmm ich glaube ich werde bis morgen noch warten ob noch andere Tips kommen werden was es sein könnte und dann einfach ein Systemwiederherstellungspunkt erstellen und Deinstallieren. Dann sehe ich ja ob es Probleme gibt oder nicht.

Edit:

Ich schaue gleich erstmal damit nach.
Security Task Manager - Download - CHIP


Edit 2:

Security Task Manager hat die sachen Bewertet und alle Hochbewerteten Programme sind meine ganz normalen Programme also nichts auffäliges soweit. Auch jeden niedrig bewerteten Programme habe ich mir einzeln angeschaut und es ist nichts unbekanntes oder auffälliges dabei.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine sache war aber trotzdem seltsam und den möchte ich hier auch mal erwähnt haben. Nach dem ersten Start war ein Program aufgelistet das laut Security Task Manager nicht geöffnet werden konnte. Beim zweiten Start von STM ist es nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Heisst beim zweiten mal konnte es wieder geöffnet werden und Bewertet werden oder? Hier so sah das aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit 3:

Ich habe was ausprobiert und die Program.exe im Taskmanager bei Autostart Deaktiviert und System neugestartet. Nach dem Neustart und wieder Hochfahren ist es auch Deaktiviert geblieben. Das heisst wohl das es nichts Systemrelevantes ist und somit steht eine Deinstallation nichts mehr im Wege denke ich. Was meint ihr? Ich glaube ich zerbreche mir unnötig den Kopf.


----------



## Typhoon007 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich habe wie in der Link von aloha84 oben beschrieben Malwarebytes Anti Malware benutzt und Durchgescannt. Es wurden paar sachen gefunden aber der Program.exe war da nicht dabei und wurde nicht entfernt. Ist immer noch in der Autostart. Kann es auch nicht deistallieren weil es in der Deinstallationsmanager erst garnicht aufgelistet ist zwischen den ganzen Programmen die Installiert sind. Es ist nur in der Autostart zu sehen und da kann ich bloss rechtsklick und deaktivieren mehr aber nicht. Nicht mal den Dateipfad kann ich da öffnen. Ist ausgegraut. 
Ist Eigentlich Dokumente und Einstellungen Ordner bei Windows 8.1 die Versteckte AppData Ordner den man einblenden lassen kann? Wenn ja dort habe ich auch nachgesehen und dort war die Program.exe auch nicht zu finden. Hmm...


----------



## derGronf (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Typhoon007,

ich kann dir nur vorschlagen mal dieses Programm zu nehmen. Das findet auch den Speicherort und das deaktivieren von Programmen, die das Auto starten  wollen, kannste so auch finden.
Ist aber sehr mächtig und sollte mit bedacht benutzt werden.

derGronf


----------



## Typhoon007 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich habe das Program schon lange auf dem Rechner und wenn ich unter Logon schaue ist da keine Program.exe zu sehen. Oder suche ich am falschen Ort?

Edit:
Die Suche findet auch nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derGronf (16. Mai 2014)

Huhu Typhoon007,

wenns noch aktuell ist, dann ist es durchaus möglich, dass irgendein anderer Prozess die Program.exe aufruft. Der ProzessExplorer, auch von SysInternals könnte dann weiterhelfen, der zeigt schön die übergeordneten Prozesse an. Und was noch helfen könnte, wenn man nichts findet, wäre everything.

derGronf
besser spät als nie


----------



## Typhoon007 (16. Mai 2014)

Danke werde ich heute abend mal schauen.

Edit: Mit den ersten beiden Programmen konnte ich nichts finden und der letzte den du Vorgeschlagen hast gibt es nicht für Windows 8.


----------

